# Actualisation en arrière de mail sur iOS



## rodolpheb (19 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Mon compteur de mail non lus n'est jamais synchrone entre mon iphone et mon mac.

Quel paramètre permet de synchroniser la messagerie en arrière plan sur iOS ?

merci et bonne journée


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (19 Avril 2018)

Salut,

sur iOS 11 : Réglages/Comptes et mots de passe/Nouvelles données et là :
- Push enclenché
- Vérifier que votre compte mail est en mode Push ou récupération (ça dépend des serveurs Mail) ; si il est en mode Push, c'est quasi immédiat : vous recevez un mail, il apparait sur le iPhone, le temps que les serveurs communiquent (pensez à vérifier les réglages de notifications pour les mails, ça peut aider) ; si il est en mode récupération, voire la suite :
- Vérifier, toujours sur le même écran mais plus bas, la fréquence de récupération des données : ça va de manuellement (quand on ouvre l'appli Mail) à toutes les 15 minutes ; NB : la fonction Automatiquement est un faux ami car là les données sont récupérées seulement quand le iPhone est branché au secteur et connecté en Wi-fi

Si vous voulez des infos les plus cohérentes possibles en le Mac et les appareils iOS, il vaut mieux avoir un réglages de applis Mails en IMAP plutôt qu'en POP ou utiliser le service de mail d'iCloud.

Vala, vala !


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2018)

Et ne pas activer le mode "économie d'énergie" qui suspend la récupération en arrière plan dès e-mail.


----------



## rodolpheb (19 Avril 2018)

Merci pour ces infos détaillées. Effectivement j'étais en mode "auto".

Mes boites sont sur GMAIL, mais je ne vois pas si elles sont configurées en POP ou en IMAP.

Si ce n'est que le préfixe IMAP n'est pas renseigné.

C'est à cet endroit ?

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (19 Avril 2018)

@r e m y : Ah oui aussi, ça aide !

@rodolpheb : normalement Gmail se met automatiquement un IMAP ... en fait la plupart des clients de messagerie se règlent en IMAP tous seuls.
Pour vérifier, tu vas Reglages/Comptes et mots de passe/Comptes : là tu vas sur ton compte mail et IMAP ou POP doit apparaitre en grisé au dessus du nom du compte.


----------



## rodolpheb (19 Avril 2018)

Pas de mention, même grisée.

En revanche, le serveur entrant est sur le port 993. Donc ils doivent être configurés en IMAP


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (19 Avril 2018)

Arf, peux-tu nous envoyer une copie écran des détails de ta page compte (si tu es OK) ? C’est celle où tu as le numéro de port.

Question subsidiaire : tu reçois tes mails plus rapidement maintenant ? 

a+


----------



## rodolpheb (20 Avril 2018)

Pour l'instant c'est synchro .... j'observe


----------

